# Explanation of Fuse Assignment Symbols?



## Mitchell1-Brian (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a technical editor at Mitchell1. My current project is creating BMW fuse assignment articles. Where BMW used to supply American-sold cars with fuse descriptions in english, it has begun to only supply the assignment cards that use those difficult-to-decipher symbols. Near as I can tell, there does not exist anywhere in the universe an official explanation (legend) for their meaning.

So, my question is...is there anything that explains those fuse symbols? Or am I right that there really is no such document?

I realize that since I'm not actually a BMW owner I may not be entitled to such secret information. I will understand.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Can you post an example of what you're talking about?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Mitchell1-Brian (Nov 10, 2011)

The symbols I'm talking about are the ones used for the fuse assignment cards that are installed in the covers of the fuse box.

For example, here's the trunk fuses card for a 2008 535xi E61:










What I've been able to do so far is look in owner's manuals and find symbols displayed next to certain function descriptions. But that's still not giving me all the definitions.

What I need is an official BMW legend. I suspect that there is no such thing.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Interesting, didn't know they changed to that but it makes sense in a way.

I'm surprised there isn't a legend in the owners manual either. Perhaps a dealership would have something for the technicians? 

Tim


----------



## Mitchell1-Brian (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm _very_ surprised BMW doesn't have something available to its customers _or_ technicians.

You have to understand, I have access to everything the BMW techs use. All the online repair info, their parts catalog (where I've ordered nearly 100 assignment cards already)...literally everything BMW provides. I haven't found any single source of explanations for the symbols. It seems very strange.

That's why I came to you guys. I was hoping to be pointed to some obscure corner I hadn't looked in yet. But like I said, there doesn't seem to be anything official. If I manage to create a legend, I'm pretty sure it'll be to the only one on the planet.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm a little surprised that BMW AG doesn't have a tech support person you can ask. Mitchell isn't exactly small or unimportant.


----------



## Mitchell1-Brian (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, we _have_ talked to BMW, but so far our first inquiry didn't turn-up anything. We're waiting on a higher-level response at the moment.

But I'm still looking everywhere else I can think of.


----------



## andrew b (Aug 30, 2011)

I was looking for this same info when I installed my radar detector. Best I found was a web site somewhere (I might be able to track it down) that had a list of international symbols, which it appears these are, since many of them matched up. The list I found seemed kind of old, though, and still didn't explain all of them. I want to know what the L-shaped thing with the solid circle on the end and the open circle on the line represents...


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

andrew b said:


> I was looking for this same info when I installed my radar detector. Best I found was a web site somewhere (I might be able to track it down) that had a list of international symbols, which it appears these are, since many of them matched up. The list I found seemed kind of old, though, and still didn't explain all of them. I want to know what the L-shaped thing with the solid circle on the end and the open circle on the line represents...


That's the trailer module and related functions.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

Scroll down to the reply by whatheheck in this m5board.com thread.

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e63-bmw-m6-forum-bmw-m6-convertible-m6board-com/167202-trunk-fuses.html

It takes awhile for the page to load.

Click on the diagrams to enlarge them.


----------



## Mitchell1-Brian (Nov 10, 2011)

Whatheheck did what I will have to do as a last resort...fill in the definitions by research and guessing. It's the guessing part that's a problem. It's one thing for an individual to guess, it's a whole nother thing for a company like Mitchell to do that. We have liability issues. That's why I'm looking for an official BMW published legend.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

Mitchell1-Brian said:


> Whatheheck did what I will have to do as a last resort...fill in the definitions by research and guessing. It's the guessing part that's a problem. It's one thing for an individual to guess, it's a whole nother thing for a company like Mitchell to do that. We have liability issues. That's why I'm looking for an official BMW published legend.


Then it seems that if BMW does not have one or is not willing to produce one your out of luck.:dunno:


----------



## roadgolfer (Nov 17, 2019)

*fuse symbol legend---absolutely ridiculous*

It is totally baffling as to why there is no legend out there for this.

What the hell is BMW thinking is so proprietary as to not want it to be common knowledge as to what fuse is for what function.

Has anyone come up with any usable information on this?

Any help will be greatly appreciated..

In the garage:

2017 X3 iDrive
2010 135i M Sport
2008 528i
1998 750iL


----------



## Montegoblue335x (Mar 29, 2020)

https://fusesdiagram.com/bmw/fuse-box-diagram-bmw-3-e90.html


----------



## Montegoblue335x (Mar 29, 2020)

The symbols are not all intuitive. ***x1f642;


----------

